# Dados de precipitação Jan e Fev 2009



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2012 às 12:37)

Boas,

Estou a precisar para um trabalho, dos dados de precipitação diária aqui no Algarve, em Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2009. A estação do Sitio das Fontes ainda não estava operacional nessa data e não estou a ver nenhuma outra com informação dessas datas. No Site do IM também não consigo lá chegar.

Alguém sabe ou tem informação dessas datas? Agradecia imenso!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2012 às 13:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estou a precisar para um trabalho, dos dados de precipitação diária aqui no Algarve, em Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2009. A estação do Sitio das Fontes ainda não estava operacional nessa data e não estou a ver nenhuma outra com informação dessas datas. No Site do IM também não consigo lá chegar.
> 
> Alguém sabe ou tem informação dessas datas? Agradecia imenso!



A estação de Almancil, já estava a funcionar nessa altura. 
http://www.wunderground.com/weather...LGARVE2&day=1&year=2009&month=1&graphspan=day

Neste site, tens os dados da estação de Faro/Aeroporto http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Faro_Aeroporto/01-2009/85540.htm

Aqui tens para Sagres: http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/SAGRES/01-2009/85330.htm

Aqui tens os meus dados que já recolhia nessa altura: 

http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/170708.html (janeiro de 2009)

http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/158464.html (Fevereiro de 2009)


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2012 às 14:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação de Almancil, já estava a funcionar nessa altura.
> http://www.wunderground.com/weather...LGARVE2&day=1&year=2009&month=1&graphspan=day
> 
> Neste site, tens os dados da estação de Faro/Aeroporto http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Faro_Aeroporto/01-2009/85540.htm
> ...



Muito Obrigado pelos links! Já dá para tirar os dados que necessitava!


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Dez 2012 às 22:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estou a precisar para um trabalho, dos dados de precipitação diária aqui no Algarve, em Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2009. A estação do Sitio das Fontes ainda não estava operacional nessa data e não estou a ver nenhuma outra com informação dessas datas. No Site do IM também não consigo lá chegar.
> 
> Alguém sabe ou tem informação dessas datas? Agradecia imenso!



Também tens os dados da DRAPALG, com muitas estações espalhadas pelo Algarve:

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2012 às 00:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Também tens os dados da DRAPALG, com muitas estações espalhadas pelo Algarve:
> 
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43



Obrigado! Não sei porquê, mas estava coma ideia que essas estações só tinham dados a partir de Setembro de 2009, à semelhança da estação da Canada... Mas já vi que não é assim...


----------

